# F-16 Gets a New Paint Scheme



## tomahawk6 (8 Dec 2007)

The new arctic paint scheme looks very neat. 






Kunsan Airmen paint arctic F-16 for Eielson
Senior Airman Matthew Wuensch checks the stencil alignment for the finishing touches on an F-16 Fighting Falcon at Kunsan Air Base, South Korea. Airman Wuensch is with the 8th Maintenance Squadron fabrication flight. (U.S. Air Force photo/Chief Master Sgt. William McElligot)










Kunsan Airmen paint arctic F-16 for Eielson
Staff Sgt. Cory Goines thumbs through a technical order manual for finishing instructions while Senior Airmen Kevin Stevens and Matt Wuensch take care of the final details on a newly painted arctic scheme F-16 Fighting Falcon Nov 30 at Kunsan Air Base, South Korea. All are aircraft structural maintenance journeymen with the 8th Maintenance Squadron, which painted the aircraft in preparation for an upcoming Eielson/Kunsan F-16 swap. The aircraft is the first unit to have the arctic scheme. (U.S. Air Force photo/ Tech. Sgt. Quinton T. Burris)


----------



## geo (8 Dec 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## observor 69 (8 Dec 2007)

I didn't notice any story link so here it is :

http://www.af.mil/news/story_media.asp?id=123078440


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Dec 2007)

Nice!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Dec 2007)

Very nice... but how am I going to be able to see it when it's painted in a camouflage scheme?


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Very nice... but how am I going to be able to see it when it's painted in a camouflage scheme?


You're not.... cause it's paitned camouflage (silly) !


----------



## cameron (9 Dec 2007)

One of the most beautiful fighter aircraft ever just got even more beautiful.


----------



## Bandit1 (15 Dec 2007)

Gotta love the black/grey/white scheme - looks really nice.

Any idea if these will be used as Aggressors during the Exercises up there?

Bandit


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Dec 2007)

Yes they will.


----------



## Bandit1 (15 Dec 2007)

Would be nice to see them hop down to 4 Wing to help in Maple Flag next year... 

What would one have to do to arrange a base tour up there?  Public Affairs?

Bandit


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2007)

That looks really nice!  maybe we should paint ours too  CADPAT Arctic Pattern... all white with little blocks of gray and black... nice! ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Dec 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Would be nice to see them hop down to 4 Wing to help in Maple Flag next year...
> 
> What would one have to do to arrange a base tour up there?  Public Affairs?
> 
> Bandit



Yes.Eilson is 25 miles from Fairbanks. I suggest spring/summer. ;D

http://www.eielson.af.mil/


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> maybe we should paint ours too  CADPAT Arctic Pattern... all white with little blocks of gray and black...



... I'd tap that.  8)
(the said 'tapping' can also be applied to some of the ships in the 'sexy frigate/destroyer' thread)


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Dec 2007)

Here is a pic with a Falcon in its new colors.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2007)

Ooooh, purdy! ;D



			
				*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> That looks really nice!  maybe we should paint ours too  CADPAT Arctic Pattern... all white with little blocks of gray and black... nice! ;D


That would be sweet


----------



## cameron (15 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> That looks really nice!  maybe we should paint ours too  CADPAT Arctic Pattern... all white with little blocks of gray and black... nice! ;D



Funny you should say that, I've always felt the CF18 would look great in CADPAT.


----------



## Bandit1 (16 Dec 2007)

I'm all decked out for winter....I'll see ya in January!!  ;D

Bandit


----------

